

Forget Product/Market Fit; It's All About Product/Market Balance - brandnewlow
http://blog.meatinthesky.com/forget-productmarket-fit-its-all-about-produc

======
jerguismi
Wow, that article was piece of crap. What those numerous pictures of blocks
are supposed to tell us? It could all be said in one sentence: startup needs
to get it's product, positioning and pricing right.

~~~
marketer
I thought the blocks were pretty good visuals of what the article is trying to
say. I guess you didn't understand that.

